# Mode Pont Airport Extreme



## Vladimok (11 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,

A quoi correspond le Mode Pont Airport Extreme ?
Es que ce mode fait office de Switch ?

Merci


----------



## usurp (11 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,

Oui, en mode pont elle ne fait qu'étendre ton réseau. 

-usurp-


----------



## kaos (11 Avril 2017)

En mode "bridge" un routeur va effectivement étendre le réseau et va se comporter comme un autre émetteur supplémentaire (filaire ou wifi)
De plus le serveur DHCP est aussi désactivé je crois , c'est donc la box qui adresse une IP à chaque élément réseaux.

Le mode Bridge est très pratique dans une grand habitation ou sur plusieurs étages.


----------



## jethro2009 (21 Avril 2017)

Une Airport Extreme en mode "pont" (ou bridge, ou full forward) établit une connexion entre ce qui lui est connecté, en Ethernet ou Wi-Fi et le modem/routeur qui gère la connexion avec internet. L'Airport Extreme peut donc étendre le réseau Wi-Fi en étant connectée au routeur en Wi-Fi OU en Ethernet. Elle ne PEUT PAS être simultanément connectée en WiFi et Ethernet, sous peine de problèmes sérieux. Lorsque un Mac (ou autre chose) se connecte sur la borne Airport, en fait c'est le modem/routeur qui lui attribue une adresse IP. La borne est transparente sur ce point-là.


----------



## Fullcrum (21 Avril 2017)

Salut,
J'ai une maison de 200 m² à étage et un terrain de 16 ares, une APE en mode routeur, et j'ai une bonne réception " partout" ou presque. Je l'avais laissé en mode pont pendant longtemps avant de la configurer en routeur ( en RJ donc ), et je la préfère au routeur de la box.

PS: mon AirPort Extreme est à l'étage, et le wifi partout !


----------



## Zorglub38 (22 Avril 2017)

Sauf que le dhcp de l'airport extreme ne gère pas l'ipv6 donc préférence a la box qui le fait très bien (Freebox v6 pour ma part).


----------



## kaos (22 Avril 2017)

Zorglub38 a dit:


> Sauf que le dhcp de l'airport extreme ne gère pas l'ipv6 donc préférence a la box qui le fait très bien (Freebox v6 pour ma part).



Ouais mais nous on es des _Rétro Hardcore_, on aime le Fast Ethernet en IPV4 et on écoute des cassettes en Mono


----------



## Fullcrum (22 Avril 2017)

ouaisp je suis un guerrier et je préfère le routage de ma borne !


----------



## wip (28 Juin 2019)

Bonjour à tous 

Petite question pour le transfert de port derrière une Box sur laquelle est branché une Airport Extreme en mode pont,

Voila, j'aimerais renvoyer le port UDP 1194 sur mon NAS qui est branché sur ma borne Airport Extreme. Petit Schema:

Internet ->[ IP Externe : Box :IP Interne] -> [Airport Extreme en mode pont: IP interne]-> [NAS: IP interne]

Un transfert du type UDP 1194  sur IP Externe de la Box vers IP interne du NAS ça marche ? (c'est comme ça que je l'ai mis mais cela ne fonctionne pas)

Ou alors faut déjà transférer vers l'Airport puis vers le NAS ?

Ou sinon il faudrait forcément branché le NAS à la Box directement ?

Merci de vos lumières.



PS: Le but de la manoeuvre est de pouvoir me connecter via un VPN sur mon NAS, depuis l'exterieur, quand je suis en déplacement.


----------



## Polo35230 (28 Juin 2019)

wip a dit:


> Internet ->[ IP Externe : Box :IP Interne] -> [Airport Extreme en mode pont: IP interne]-> [NAS: IP interne]
> Un transfert du type UDP 1194  sur IP Externe de la Box vers IP interne du NAS ça marche ? (c'est comme ça que je l'ai mis mais cela ne fonctionne pas)


Salut,

Oui, ça devrait marcher.
Dans la box, il faut configurer la Nat pour mapper le port 1194 vers l'adresse IP LAN du NAS.
Si ça ne marche pas, et si tu as un firewall (box, airport ou Nas), désactive les.

Tu peux aussi tester en mettant l'adresse IP LAN de ton NAS dans la DMZ de la BOX. Si ça marche, c'est que ta NAT est mal configurée. La DMZ, c'est uniquement pour vérifier. Tu ne peux configurer qu'une seule adresse IP en DMZ, et il n'y a aucune sécurité.
Si rien ne marche, connecte directement le NAS sur la Box, et fait le test en passant par la DMZ, puis par la NAT de la box.
Si ça marche, c'est que l'Airport est mal configurée.



wip a dit:


> PS: Le but de la manoeuvre est de pouvoir me connecter via un VPN sur mon NAS, depuis l'exterieur, quand je suis en déplacement.


Dans ce cas, si le serveur VPN est sur le NAS, c'est le port VPN qu'il faudra natter, et pas le port 1194, il voyagera dans le tunnel VPN; La box ne le verra pas)


----------



## wip (29 Juin 2019)

Merci de ta réponse Paulo.

J’essayerai tout ça dès que j’aurai un créneau. Pour info, j’ai branché le NAS directement à ma box hier et cela n’a en changé. Heureusement, j’ai accès à mon nas de l’extérieur avec l’adresse Quickconnect donnée pas Synology, mais pour me servir du VPN, je galère depuis quelques jours... que ce soit pour le port forwarding ou l’installation de l’open VPN client sur mon MacBookPro, rien ne marche !
Dernière chose, le VPN du nas utilise le port 1194 d’après ce que j’avais compris (et ce qui est ecrit sur la page de configuration). Pourquoi penses tu que ce n’est pas le bon ?

Merci de ton aide.


----------



## Polo35230 (29 Juin 2019)

wip a dit:


> Dernière chose, le VPN du nas utilise le port 1194 d’après ce que j’avais compris (et ce qui est ecrit sur la page de configuration). Pourquoi penses tu que ce n’est pas le bon ?


Je n'avais pas impacté que le port 1194 était le le port du VPN. Autant pour moi…

Perso, je commencerai par faire quelque chose de simple pour avancer:
-Connecter le NAS sur la Box.
-Lancer le serveur VPN sur le NAS.
-Vérifier sur le NAS que le port 1194 est bien actif.
-Tester par telnet en local l'ouverture du port 1194 sur le NAS (à partir d'une machine de ton LAN):
   Dans le Terminal, tu tapes la commande telnet AdresseIpLanLocaleDuNas 1194
   Il faut que tu aies une réponse "connect to  "

-Ensuite, il faut tester à partir de l'extérieur (après avoir configuré la NAT/PAT de ta box) que tu peux bien accéder au port 1194 du NAS. Il y a des sites web (genre frameip.com) qui le font, mais bon, pour ta future sécurité, c'est pas top…
Le mieux, c'est de faire tester ça par un ami, qui de chez lui tapera une commande telnet:
telnet TonAdresseIpPublique 1194
Il faut qu'il ait "connect to"
Ca validera la mécanique réseau de connexion au port VPN du NAS.

Après, si entre le client VPN et le serveur ça ne marche pas, ce sera forcément un pb de paramêtrage au niveau VPN.


----------



## wip (29 Juin 2019)

Super, commencer par les trucs simple, c’est ce qui me semble le mieux. Perso, je pense qu’il y a un problème dès le départ. Je te tiens au jus dès que j’ai pu tester ça


----------



## wip (29 Juin 2019)

-Connecter le NAS sur la Box. -> Ok
-Lancer le serveur VPN sur le NAS. -> Ok
-Vérifier sur le NAS que le port 1194 est bien actif. -> Euh, comment on fait ça ? Dans la page de mon VPN qui est activé, il y a bien écrit: Port: 1194. Ca suffit ?
-Tester par telnet en local l'ouverture du port 1194 sur le NAS (à partir d'une machine de ton LAN):
Sur mon MacPro, à partir du Terminal, la commande telnet xxx.xxx.x.xx 1194 me répond :
-bash: telnet: command not found


----------



## wip (29 Juin 2019)

Ok, je crois que j'ai trouvé un Tuto pour installer telnet dans le terminal.


----------



## wip (29 Juin 2019)

Après installation, réponse de telnet:
_telnet: connect to address 192.168.0.28: Connection refused_
_telnet: Unable to connect to remote host




_
IP Lan du NAS:
_




_

Copie d'écran de l'interface OpenVPN de mon NAS:


----------



## Polo35230 (29 Juin 2019)

Alors, je n'ai pas de NAS, mais je pense que pour voir les ports actifs, dans l'interface d'administration, il doit y avoir l'équivalent d'un moniteur d'activité où on devrait voir les services actifs et les ports associés pour les services réseau.
Je vois aussi que dans ta copie d'écran, la case "autoriser aux clients l'accès au serveur LAN" n'est pas cochée.
Coche la, et refais un Telnet pour voir
Si ça ne marche pas, regarde dans le firewall (ou désactive le momentanément) si le port n'est pas bloqué par défaut dans le NAS.

Pour continuer, il faut que le Telnet en local marche…

Pas de Telnet sous Mojave. Il y a quelque chose de pourri au royaume du Danemark


----------



## wip (29 Juin 2019)

Je ne vois rien pour consulter les ports actifs sur le NAS :/
La case "Authoriser aux clients l'accès au serveur LAN". Explications : _Par défaut le serveur ne vous laisse accéder qu'au NAS. Si vous cochez cette case, vos clients VPN pourront aussi accéder aux autre ressources de votre réseau (une imprimante réseau par exemple, un autre nas, ...) mais leur accès à Internet passera aussi par le nas. C'est à activer en connaissance de cause._
Même avec la case coché, cela ne change pas la réponse de Telnet.

Pour info, la commande smb://192.168.0.28 fonctionne bien dans le finder (pomme-K).


----------



## wip (29 Juin 2019)

Polo35230 a dit:
			
		

> Si ça ne marche pas, regarde dans le firewall (ou désactive le momentanément) si le port n'est pas bloqué par défaut dans le NAS.


Le firewall du NAS est désactivé, ça ne change rien.

Autre chose, l'option UPnP est activé sur ma Box. Ca peut jouer ?


----------



## Polo35230 (29 Juin 2019)

La commande Telnet ne fonctionne (je pense) qu'en mode TCP. Essaye de passer le serveur VPN en TCP au lieu d'UDP pour voir si le Telnet marche.
TCP est plus fiable (pas de perte, via un mécanisme de retransmissions) qu'UDP.


----------



## wip (29 Juin 2019)

Autre chose de curieux, pourquoi la commande aller au serveur du finder (smb://192.168.0.28) fonctionne bien, alors que le _telnet 192.168.0.28_ sur le terminal renvoie une _connection refused_ ?

PS: Firewall du Mac désactivé aussi ainsi que Little Snitch.


----------



## wip (29 Juin 2019)

Alors avec le VPN du NAS en TCP, il se passe quelque chose mais je n'ai pas de "connect to":







Ben en fait si j'ai _Connected to_... je suis bête...


----------



## Polo35230 (29 Juin 2019)

Si, tu l'as (connected to 192.168.0.28)
Le reste, c'est la clôture de session TCP


----------



## Polo35230 (29 Juin 2019)

Maintenant, il faut changer également la NAT/PAT dans la box pour mapper le port TCP 1194 vers le 192.168.0.28, et tester depuis l'extérieur


----------



## wip (29 Juin 2019)

Ok, ça marche si j'utilise le MacBookPro connecté sur mon iPhone en 4G ?


----------



## Polo35230 (29 Juin 2019)

ça devrait...


----------



## wip (29 Juin 2019)

Interface de transfert de Port de ma Box (en fait, c'est un Modem UHD RED).





J'en profite pour te remercier du fond du coeur pour ton aide. J'étais un peu désespéré avant que tu arrives


----------



## Polo35230 (29 Juin 2019)

C'est bon dans la Box. Il doit falloir quand même cocher la case VPN


----------



## wip (29 Juin 2019)

Polo35230 a dit:


> C'est bon dans la Box. Il doit falloir quand même cocher la case VPN


Non, cette case sert à supprimer ou modifier la ligne via les bouton du dessous 

Voila ce que renvois la commande Telnet sur le MacBookPro:
_BookPro-Wip:~ wip$ telnet 89.159.1.XXX 1194
Trying 89.159.1.XXX...
Connected to 89-159-1-XXX.rev.numericable.fr.
Escape character is '^]'.
@IE?PE?V+@IE?PE?V+@IE?PE?V+@IE?PE?V+@IE?PE?V+Connection closed by foreign host.
BookPro-Wip:~ wip$
_
Je me demande si la commande arrive bien au NAS car l'IP après le _connected to_ est celle de la Box...


----------



## Polo35230 (29 Juin 2019)

Bon, la cuisine réseau est bonne (le NAS est sur la Box où sur l'Airport?)
Sur l'Airport en mode pont, ça devrait marcher pareil.
Bon, ben, yapluka configurer le client et le serveur.
Alors:
-Sur le serveur, le mieux, qu'il soit serveur DHCP, et que la plage d'adresse IP définie (sur le réseau 192.168.0.0/24 soit différente de celle utilisée dans ta Box (pour éviter les "duplicate address")
-Le client OpenVPN et le serveur OpenVPN devront utiliser le même protocole (TCP) et le même numéro de port.

Oui, la commande arrive bien jusqu'à ton serveur.
Par contre, quand le tunnel VPN sera bien établi, pour tester les ports de partage de fichiers (par exemple) sur le NAS, Là, à partir du client, la commande telnet utilisera bien 192.168.0.28, car le client et le serveur seront alors sur le même réseau local.


----------



## wip (29 Juin 2019)

Le NAS est sur la Box.

Si j'ai bien compris, la plage d'adresse utilisé par le VPN du NAS sera :  10.8.0.0 à 10.8.0.255





Enfin, quand j'exporte la configuration du VPN de NAS, j'obtiens un fichier .ovpn

Voici le début de son contenu (le suite est une clé de certificat ?):
_dev tun
tls-client

remote YOUR_SERVER_IP 1194

# The "float" tells OpenVPN to accept authenticated packets from any address,
# not only the address which was specified in the --remote option.
# This is useful when you are connecting to a peer which holds a dynamic address
# such as a dial-in user or DHCP client.
# (Please refer to the manual of OpenVPN for more information.)

#float

# If redirect-gateway is enabled, the client will redirect it's
# default network gateway through the VPN.
# It means the VPN connection will firstly connect to the VPN Server
# and then to the internet.
# (Please refer to the manual of OpenVPN for more information.)

#redirect-gateway def1

# dhcp-option DNS: To set primary domain name server address.
# Repeat this option to set secondary DNS server addresses.

#dhcp-option DNS DNS_IP_ADDRESS

pull

# If you want to connect by Server's IPv6 address, you should use
# "proto udp6" in UDP mode or "proto tcp6-client" in TCP mode
proto tcp-client

script-security 2


comp-lzo

reneg-sec 0

cipher AES-256-CBC

auth SHA512

auth-user-pass
<ca>
-----BEGIN CERTIFICATE-----_


Si j'ai bien compris, ce fichier est à importer dans un client VPN ?


----------



## Polo35230 (29 Juin 2019)

Pour la plage d'adresse, moi, je mettrai par exemple une plage DHCP 192.168.0.200 à 192.168.0.255 (il y a peu de chance que la BOX les utilise dans sa plage d'adresses DHCP, mais tu peux vérifier)
C'est le plus simple.


----------



## wip (29 Juin 2019)

Ok, mais je peux pas changer vraiment la plage. Je ne choisi que les 3 1er chiffres. Donc j'ai mis 192.168.5.XX

Bon, il reste à choisir un bon VPN Client. Tu as des conseils ? J'ai déjà installé TunnelBlick et OpenVPNConnect. Tu connais ?


----------



## wip (29 Juin 2019)

Avec TunnelBlick j'ai réussi à me connecter il me semble (j'ai une fenêtre avec marqué VPNConfig: Connecté.). J'ai bien rentré mon mots de passe du NAS pour que ça passe.

Je peux faire quoi maintenant ?

Je peux faire monter un dossier partagé du NAS sur mon MacBookPro ?


----------



## Polo35230 (29 Juin 2019)

Pour le plage d'adresse, c'est curieux;
Tu devrais pouvoir renseigner des adresses IP complètes. Pour utiliser les adresses en 192.168.5.0, il faut que le masque du NAS soit 255.255.0.0
Pour le client, je n'utilise plus de VPN, mais TunnelBlick est un standard. Donc, plein de tutos


----------



## Polo35230 (29 Juin 2019)

wip a dit:


> Je peux faire monter un dossier partagé du NAS sur mon MacBookPro ?


Tu peux essayer de faire un ping 192.168.0.28 et essayer d'acceder aux dossiers du NAS, bien sûr.


----------



## wip (29 Juin 2019)

Je suis bien connecté au NAS:






Maintenant, reste à savoir comment monter les dossiers partager. Je vais voir si je trouve des Tutos sur TunnelBlick.

Don, ce qui m'ennuyais, c'était l'UDP ? Car j'avais fais la même chose hier en (Open VPN du NAS en UDP et ça marchait pas). Là, avec le NAS en TCP, ça se connecte 

Encore merci à toi !!


----------



## Polo35230 (29 Juin 2019)

Quand ça tombe en marche, c'est bien


----------



## wip (29 Juin 2019)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Quand ça tombe en marche, c'est bien


----------



## wip (29 Juin 2019)

Tous les Tutos montrent comment utiliser TunnelBlick dans le but de masquer son IP réelle et d'utiliser celle d'un serveur dans un pays ou les loies sont plus permissives...
Je n'ai rien trouvé sur le net qui m'explique comment utiliser le VPN de mon NAS pour accéder aux dossiers partagés de ce dernier... ou même de mon Mac.
TunnelBlick à l'air d'être connecté à mon VPN du NAS... mais c'est tout.


Polo35230 a dit:


> Tu peux essayer de faire un ping 192.168.0.28 et essayer d'acceder aux dossiers du NAS, bien sûr.


A tient, j'avais pas vu ça...

Le ping ne donne rien, 100% packet loss. 
Bien sur, pas moyen d'accéder aux dossiers partagés de mon NAS, malgré que leur partage en VPN soit autorisé.

TunnelBlick ne semble pas me guider sur mon NAS malgré sa connection.


----------



## love_leeloo (29 Juin 2019)

t'es obligé d'utiliser un VPN ?


----------



## Polo35230 (30 Juin 2019)

Je pense que ça devrait marcher.
Quand on regarde le post #37, le client Tunnelblick est bien connecté au serveur VPN du NAS.

-Dans le NAS, il faudrait vérifier que les protocoles de partage de fichiers sont bien activés (SMB et AFP, … )
-Tjs dans le NAS, quand tu montes le dossier distant, partage le en SMB par exemple.
-Fais un test de connexion au dossier à partir du MAC en mettant dans "se connecter au serveur": smb://192.168.0.28
Si ça ne marche pas, regarde dans le journal du NAS ce qu'il y a.
Tu pourrais aussi voir des choses dans le journal du firewall, si il y en a un…

Il faudrait aussi regarder le masque dans la conf réseau du NAS. Le truc qui me chiffonne, c'est que la plage DHCP affectée au VPN est en 192.168.5.0

Là je ne suis pas sûr, mais il faudrait peut-être ausi dans le NAS regarder si il faut déclarer la redirection de ports (139 et 445 pour SMB)

Pour les tests, il faudrait désactiver le Firewall du NAS.
Pour le ping, c'est peut-être le Firewall (si il est activé), quelque chose dans le NAS pour autoriser icpm, ou le masque. A voir…


----------



## wip (30 Juin 2019)

love_leeloo a dit:


> t'es obligé d'utiliser un VPN ?



En fait, je ferais bien un test déjà pour voir si je peux monter un disque de mon MacPro de l’extérieur, et sans VPN. C’est possible non ?
Et ensuite, tester si je peux monter un dossier partagé de mon NAS. 
Et si ça marche, mettre le VPN après.


----------



## wip (30 Juin 2019)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Je pense que ça devrait marcher.
> Quand on regarde le post #37, le client Tunnelblick est bien connecté au serveur VPN du NAS.
> 
> -Dans le NAS, il faudrait vérifier que les protocoles de partage de fichiers sont bien activés (SMB et AFP, … )


Oui, ils sont bien activés:







			
				Polo35230 a dit:
			
		

> -Tjs dans le NAS, quand tu montes le dossier distant, partage le en SMB par exemple.


Là je ne suis pas sur de comprendre. Tu veux que je fasse monter un dossier distant du NAS à partir de MacBookPro non ?
Le partage en smb des dossiers du NAS fonctionnent très bien sur le LAN


			
				Polo35230 a dit:
			
		

> -Fais un test de connexion au dossier à partir du MAC en mettant dans "se connecter au serveur": smb://192.168.0.28


Ca, ça ne fonctionne pas à partir du MacBookPro en externe.


			
				Polo35230 a dit:
			
		

> Si ça ne marche pas, regarde dans le journal du NAS ce qu'il y a.


Je vois des traces de connection (celle que je fais sur le LAN, mais rien de ce que je fais depuis l'extérieur.







			
				Polo35230 a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrais aussi voir des choses dans le journal du firewall, si il y en a un…


Je n'ai pas trouvé de journal, mais il y a un système de notification quand il y a des entrée qui sont bloquées. Je ne reçois rien pour le moment.






			
				Polo35230 a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait aussi regarder le masque dans la conf réseau du NAS. Le truc qui me chiffonne, c'est que la plage DHCP affectée au VPN est en 192.168.5.0


Moi, j'ai compris que c'est le DHCP du VPN qui distribue en en 192.168.5.XX. Le DHCP du NAS distribue en 192.168.0.XX :







			
				Polo35230 a dit:
			
		

> Là je ne suis pas sûr, mais il faudrait peut-être ausi dans le NAS regarder si il faut déclarer la redirection de ports (139 et 445 pour SMB)


C'est dans la Box ou dans le NAS qu'il faut faire les redirection de ces ports ?



			
				Polo35230 a dit:
			
		

> Pour les tests, il faudrait désactiver le Firewall du NAS.


Ok, fait.


----------



## wip (30 Juin 2019)

wip a dit:


> En fait, je ferais bien un test déjà pour voir si je peux monter un disque de mon MacPro de l’extérieur, et sans VPN. C’est possible non ?
> Et ensuite, tester si je peux monter un dossier partagé de mon NAS.
> Et si ça marche, mettre le VPN après.


Dites moi si je fais une fausse manip:
Sur mon MacPro, j'ai activé le partage de fichier et la session à distance. Il m'indique "Pour ouvrir une session à distance sur cet ordinateur, taper "ssh wip@192.168.0.11".
A distance, utiliser l'adresse IP LAN de mon MacPro ne devrait pas fonctionner... et cela ne fonctionne pas. Mais en utilisant l'adresse IP publique de ma BOX, cela ne fonctionne pas non plus, malgré que j'ai forwardé les ports 139 et 445 sur l'adresse 192.168.0.11.

Normal tout ça ?


----------



## Polo35230 (30 Juin 2019)

Si ça marche sur ton LAN, ça doit marcher via Tunnelblick.
Mais au plan réseau, en passant par un VPN, il faut que la machine locale et la machine distante soient sur dans même plan IP.
J' en reviens au truc bizarre que tu n'as pas pu définir une plage DHCP dans le plan 192.168.0.0/24.

Quand je regarde le post #44, je vois que le masque réseau du NAS est 255.255.255.0 Il n'est donc pas dans le même plan IP que les adresses (en 192.168.5.xxx) que le serveur VPN distribue.

Passe (en manuel) le masque du NAS à 16 (255.255.0.0), là, ils seront dans le même plan.
Il faut aussi que Le serveur VPN distribue un masque 255.255.0.0

Si ça marche, il faudra penser dans la Box à réserver l'adresse IP du NAS pour éviter les duplicate address.


----------



## Polo35230 (30 Juin 2019)

wip a dit:


> Moi, j'ai compris que c'est le DHCP du VPN qui distribue en en 192.168.5.XX. Le DHCP du NAS distribue en 192.168.0.XX :
> C'est dans la Box ou dans le NAS qu'il faut faire les redirection de ces ports ?


Non, pour moi, la conf réseau du NAS est donnée par le serveur DHCP de la BOX (le Nas est en DHCP auto.
Dans la Box, il n'y a que le port du VPN à déclarer. Le reste (protocoles SMB ou autres) est encapsulé dans le VPN. La box ne sait pas ce qui passe par le VPN.


----------



## wip (30 Juin 2019)

Polo, peux-t-on essayer simplement d'accéder à mon MacPro depuis le MacBookPro en externe (sans VPN...) ? Rien que ça j'y arrive pas...


----------



## Polo35230 (30 Juin 2019)

Pour faire un test simple, dans la DMZ de la box, mets l'adresse IP du NAS (192.168.0.28)

Tu peux configurer manuellement le réseau du MAC en 10.1.1.1 masque 255.255.255.0 ; pas de DNS
Dans le finder smb://TonAdresseIpPublique
Ca devrait suffire.

Après, si ça marche, on passera par la NAT/PAT de la box (c'est mieux pour la sécurité)


----------



## wip (30 Juin 2019)

Pour faire un test simple, dans la DMZ de la box, mets l'adresse IP du NAS (192.168.0.28) ->OK

Tu peux configurer manuellement le réseau du MAC en 10.1.1.1 masque 255.255.255.0 ; pas de DNS-> Sur le MacPro ? Actuellement, je distribue mes IP à partir de la BOX grâce aux adresses MAC de mes machines...


----------



## wip (30 Juin 2019)

Dans la config réseau de ma Box, il indique aussi un numéro de passerelle. Il faut faire attention à ça ?


----------



## wip (30 Juin 2019)

Voila des précision sur la BOX UHD de RED.

Ce qu'il appelle le réseau WAN: Nous avons donc une adresse IP externe (enfin je pense) : 89.XXX.X.XXX avec un masque de sous réseau 255.255.252.0. Il y a un numero de passerelle 89.XXX.X.X et des DNS 89.X.X.1 et 89.X.X.2. Je n'ai pas la main dessus.
Et le réseau IP LAN : Adresse IP LAN 192.168.0.1 (je peux changer les 2 derniers).
Masque de sous réseau (que je ne peux pas changer): 255.255.255.0

Adresse IP de départ 192.168.0.10 (j'ai choisi le dernier)
Adresse IP de fin  192.168.0.50 (j'ai aussi choisi le dernier).

Ensuite, je distribue les adresses IP à toutes mes machines en fonction des adresses MAC. Donc toutes les machines ont toujours les même adresses LAN.


----------



## Polo35230 (30 Juin 2019)

Alors, la conf du Mac que j'ai indiquée, c'était un exemple pour faire un test à partir de l'extérieur. Mais c'est vrai qu'il manquait la passerelle……

Maintenant, à partir de chez toi, pour simuler une connexion à partir de l'extérieur, il est plus simple de passer par le partage  de connexion 4G de ton iPhone, comme tu as fait pour tester la connexion au VPN serveur.
Ce ne sera alors pas la box qui donnera au Mac une adresse IP, mais ton iphone.
Ensuite, dans le finder, connecte toi au NAS en tapant 
smb://TonAdresseIpPublique (celle en 89.x.x.x)


----------



## wip (30 Juin 2019)

Malgré le DMZ en 192.168.0.28, le MacBookPro n'obtient pas de réponse à sa demande de connection smb://89.XXX.X.XXX.

Je suis vraiment désolé Polo, c'est vraiment sympa de m'avoir aidé tout ce week-end. Tu dois bien te demander pourquoi mon foutu réseau ne répond pas !!


----------



## wip (30 Juin 2019)

Je t'envois l'IP de ma BOX en mp pour que tu essayes de me hacker ?? 

PS: J'ai aussi essayé de mettre l'adresse IP de mon MacPro en DMZ, ça marche pas mieux.


----------



## Polo35230 (30 Juin 2019)

Mince, je ne sais même pas ou trouver le message privé que tu m'as envoyé...
Dis moi où!
J'ai rien dans conversations...
Pour faire un essai, il me faut ton adresse publique en 89.x.x.x

Autrement, dans la Box, en DMZ, il faut mettre uniquement l'adresse LAN du NAS (192.168.0.28)


----------



## wip (1 Juillet 2019)

Voila, pour le message, c'est envoyé . Le DMZ est bien sur l'IP LAN du NAS.


----------



## love_leeloo (1 Juillet 2019)

quand je te demandais si tu étais obligé d'utiliser un VPN, c'était plutôt pourquoi ?
j'accède à mon NAS depuis partout dans le monde sans VPN
et à tous les dossiers
j'ai forwardé le port 5000 de mon NAS vers le port 80 de la BOX et voilà
pareil pour le port 21 pour pouvoir faire du FTP

c'est la crainte de te faire pirater ton NAS ?
le besoin qu'on ne sache pas ce qui transite sur le réseau ?

cela dit, ce post est très instructif, ne vous arrêtez pas en plein milieu


----------



## wip (1 Juillet 2019)

Salut love_leelo 

Je débute complet en NAS, et du coup, en réseau. J'avais bien réussi il y a quelques 10aines d'années à faire des transferts entre plusieurs mac distants, mais j'avais pas eu tous les soucis que j'ai aujourd'hui.
Bref, si j'essaye d'utiliser un VPN, c'est essentiellement parce que quand je lis les TUTOs sur les forums Synology, ils expliquent que c'est un peu la base pour protéger le NAS.

Cependant, j'ai bien compris que c'était bien trop compliqué pour moi de commencer par là. Je me rend compte que même l'accès basic à mon MacPro, je n'y arrive pas. Je sais que mon accès de l'extérieur fonctionne car j'ai accès à l'interface de ma BOX et aussi au NAS grâce à l'adresse en XXXX.quickconnect.to que nous donne Synology. Mais par là je n'arrive qu'à l'interface DSM du SYNO, et moi, je voudrait plutot faire monter les dossiers partagé du NAS comme disque distant sur le bureau du Mac (ce que j'arrive très bien à faire sur le LAN).


love_leeloo a dit:


> j'ai forwardé le port 5000 de mon NAS vers le port 80 de la BOX et voilà
> pareil pour le port 21 pour pouvoir faire du FTP


Forwarder de la BOX vers le NAS, j'ai bien trouvé la page (sur l'interface de la BOX). Mais forwarder du NAS vers la BOX, c'est ou ?
Et tu arrives à faire monter les dossiers partagés à distance avec ça ?


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Juillet 2019)

wip a dit:


> Cependant, j'ai bien comprit que c'était bien trop compliqué par moi de commencer par là.


En réalité, en VPN, on était pas loin.
Le Tunnel était établi. Pour moi, le pb était que l'IP du NAS et les adresses IP que le NAS distribuait aux clients VPN n'étaient pas dans le même plan.


----------



## love_leeloo (1 Juillet 2019)

bon courage


----------



## wip (2 Juillet 2019)

Pour le moment, je discute par mp avec Polo qui est encore sur le coup. Mais pour que nos échanges soit plus précis, nous avions de besoin d'un espace privé pour inscrire les adresses IP en clair.
Il a réussi à rentrer sur la box (ça n'a pas été facile).
Sur le NAS, il ne peux entrer qu'avec l'adresse quickconnect.

Je reviendrai te tenir informé de nos avancées


----------



## wip (2 Juillet 2019)

Pour Polo :


----------



## wip (2 Juillet 2019)

J’écris un petit coup pour tenir au courant ceux qui suivent 
Ça y es, grâce à Polo, j’ai enfin réussi à avoir accès à mon NAS  de l’extérieur avec une adresse IP.  J’ai pu faire monter un dossier partagé du NAS sur le bureau de mon MacBookPro distant. On a pas trop compris pourquoi, mais à force d’ouvrir et de transférer des ports, ça a fini par fonctionner. Reste à re-securiser tout ça et pourquoi pas, essayer avec un VPN. En tout cas, je suis déjà super content.


----------



## love_leeloo (2 Juillet 2019)




----------

